# mein Code compiliert nicht!



## anna (4. Dez 2006)

Hallo Leute!

ich beschäftige mich derzeit mit der Netztwekprogrammierung . mein erste (folgender) Beispielcode compiliert nicht.
ich bmöchte gern wissen woran,es hängt. bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

 import java.io.*; 
 import java.net.*; 

public class ClientServer extends Thread { 

 protected InputStream iStream; 
 protected OutputStream oStream; 

protected String readFromSocket(Socket sock) throws IOException { 
 iStream = sock.getInputStream(); 
  String str = ""; 
  char c; 
  while ( (c = (char) iStream.read()) != '\n') 
  str = str + c + ""; 
  return str; 
  } 
 protected void writeToSocket(Socket sock, String str) throws IOException { 

 oStream = sock.getOutputStream(); 
 if (str.charAt(str.length() - 1) != '\n') str = str + '\n'; 
  for (int k = 0; k < str.length(); k++) 
  oStream.write(str.charAt(k)); 

} 

} 



import java.io.*; 
 import java.net.*; 

 public class EchoClient extends ClientServer {

  protected Socket socket; 
  public EchoClient (String url, int port) { 

  try { socket = new Socket(url, port); 
  System.out.println("Client: connected to " + url + ":" + port); 
   } catch (IOException e) { System.out.println(e+" leider im konstuktor");}
   //e.printStackTrace();}
   //System.exit(1); } 
  } 
 public void run() { 
 try { 
   requestService(socket); 

socket.close(); 

System.out.println("Client: connection closed"); 

} catch (IOException e) { System.out.println(" in runn"+e.getMessage()); e.printStackTrace(); } 

} 
 protected void requestService (Socket socket) throws IOException { 

 String servStr = readFromSocket(socket); 
 System.out.println("Server: " + servStr); 
 System.out.println("Client: type a line or 'goodbye' to quit"); 
  if (servStr.substring(0, 5).equals("Hello")) { 

String userStr =""; 

 do { 

userStr = readFromKeyboard(); 
    writeToSocket(socket, userStr + "\n"); 
    servStr = readFromSocket(socket); 
    System.out.println("Server: " + servStr);     
}while (!userStr.toLowerCase().equals("goodbye")); 
   } } 
  protected String readFromKeyboard() throws IOException { 

 BufferedReader input = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in)); 
  System.out.print("Input: "); 
  String line = input.readLine(); 
  return line; 
  } 
 public static void main (String args[]) { 
  EchoClient client = new EchoClient("www11.in.tum.de", 10001); 
    client.start(); 
  } 
} 



Gruss Anna


----------



## anna (4. Dez 2006)

folgender Fehler werden dabei geschmissen:

   java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect leider im konstuktor
Exception in thread "Thread-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at ClientServer.readFromSocket(ClientServer.java:10)
	at EchoClient.requestService(EchoClient.java:26)
	at EchoClient.run(EchoClient.java:15)


----------



## sparrow (4. Dez 2006)

Connection refused bedeutet soviel wie:

Auf dem Zielhost lauscht auf dem angegebenen Port keinerleis Server-Dämon der auf einer Verbindung wartet.


Edit:
Und schreibe in Zukunft die Code-Elemente bitte zwischen Code-Tags, also:

[ code]
dein Code
[ /code]

nur ohne die Leerzeichen nach der [.

Dann bleieben die Tabulatoren erhalten und es ist sehr viel übersichtlicher.


----------

